# Happy Birthday Chuckles



## chinacats (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Hope you get a new knife!


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 20, 2014)

happy birthday!


----------



## daveb (Oct 20, 2014)

HBD!


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chef


----------



## Mute-on (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday!

You are entitled to purchase one birthday knife based purely on desire. Practicality is completely optional


----------



## rami_m (Oct 20, 2014)

I thought you can have as many knives as your age!

Happy birthday mate!


----------



## slash (Oct 20, 2014)

H appy birthday!And all the best.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 20, 2014)

Enjoy the birthday, chef! Cheers!


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 20, 2014)

Chuckles!!!!! HBD!
Have a suitcase of Grain Belt -on me! I'll PayPal you the $3 to reimburse you for it.
I have a special "Grumpy Jaded Cooks" edition edit of Chef the movie I am sending your way. It has a lot of the standing in line and ugly chicks that the theatrical cut is missing.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy birthday bud!


----------



## heldentenor (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chuckles!


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

Things are gonna get crazy today. I might actually take a nap. And make my first ever purchase from JKI.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 20, 2014)

Missed the day, but I hope you enjoyed that amazing day yesterday. Happy b-day.

karring


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Monday morning out here and taking a nap already sounds tempting, birthday or not...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy belated birthday. Sure you will choose your birthday present wisely. Hope you enjoyed the nap.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## heldentenor (Oct 20, 2014)

Do tell...or better yet, show!



Chuckles said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Things are gonna get crazy today. I might actually take a nap. And *make my first ever purchase from JKI*.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy belated Buddy!


----------



## jared08 (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy birthday Chuck.
Make it a good one


----------



## Benuser (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## daveb (Oct 20, 2014)

Birthday + 1st JKI purchase + touch up stone queries = G4K, nicely wrapped wth a personalized note? Done good.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks again for the kind words. Ended up with no nap today. Worked on a Forgecraft while the kiddo slept. 

But wait, there's more. My eyes were closed.. She said "I got you something to put in your shop! You can open your eyes now...."


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 20, 2014)

Love it! Sounds like a great B-Day, congratulations!



Chuckles said:


> Thanks again for the kind words. Ended up with no nap today. Worked on a Forgecraft while the kiddo slept.
> 
> But wait, there's more. My eyes were closed.. She said "I got you something to put in your shop! You can open your eyes now...."


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 20, 2014)

Dude, that's awesome. She's a keeper for sure


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 20, 2014)

Plus badass apple pie.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 20, 2014)

:hungry:

Looks delicious!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 21, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Lefty (Oct 21, 2014)

Happy birthday to one of my all-time faves.


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 21, 2014)

Happy birthday 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 22, 2014)

Happy Belated birthday Chuckles, another Libra


----------

